# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  شروع برنامه نویسی برای موبایل

## milani

سلام
اگه قرار باشی یه کاری رو شروع کنیم لازم است ابتدا از پی اون شروع کنیم .اگه یکی از دوستان تا حالا برنامه برای موبایل نوشته خواهش می کنم ایشون تو این قسمت خشت اول رو خوب و مناسب قرار بدهند تا بقیه هم بتونند این کار رو دنبال کنند و یه چیزهای رو بهش اضافه کنند..من هم اسم چند کتاب مناسب رو براتون قرار می دهم .

----------


## milani

سلام
اگه یکی از دوستان یک برنامه با سورس اون تو هر زبانی(جاوا یا سی++ )داشته باشند اگه ممکنه ما رو نیز راهنمایی کنند

----------


## milani

یعنی کسی از بین این همه مهندسی بلد نیست؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## persianshadow

تا چند روز دیگه یه مقاله براتون می زارم.

----------


## milani

این مقاله که در سایت قرار داده می شه؟

----------


## mirzaei_2000

من پیشنهاد میکنم از C#‎ hsjthni f;kdn .
.NET Compact FrameWork
محیطش خیلی عالی و جذاب و امکانات خوبی هم داره .
کتاب :
1.
.Net Compact Frame work     
programming with C#‎
yao Durant  
Addison Wesley

2.
Writing Mobile Code      Wesley

----------


## rezaTavak

پاسکال برای J2me با Midletpascal:
http://www.midletpascal.com/

چیز جالبی است چند روزه دارم باهاش ور میرم اگر پاسکال بلد باشید حله. خودش راهنمای chm داره که همه توابع توش هست. کارش اینه که با پاسکل می نویسید و اون به جاوا کمپایل میکنه. و classو jar,jad می سازه.


یه چیز راحتی هست که اگر کمی پاسکال بلد باشید راحت به هدفتون می رسید.

اما در مورد جاوا من توی NetBeans  در محیط LINUX بلدم.

البته برخی از سورسهای مفید هم در www.java2s.com  می تونید پیدا کنید.

اگر بمن فرصت دهید (بعد از امتحان ارشد) یک ماه دیگه این آموزش را شروع می کنم.

----------


## milani

با تشکر از آقا رضا 
امتحان ارشد هم تموشده و منتظر شنیدن خبر قبولی شما هستم.

----------


## zehs_sha

اینم یک مقاله مقدماتی :
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=47452

----------


## r_o_o_z_y

اقا رضا چی شد پس 
چون من هم یه چند تا برنامه نوشتم اما هنوز منتظر مقاله ی شما هستم

----------


## rezaTavak

چشم جتما آماده میکنم

----------


## فرزاد دلفی باز

دوست عزیز جناب rezaTavak سلام:
من قادر به دانلود  *MIDletPascal, Version* از سایتش نیستم اگر برای شما موردی نداره میشه برای من آپلودش کنید راستی نسخه اصلی این برنامه رو شما دارید؟؟؟

----------


## فرزاد دلفی باز

کرک midletpascal.2.02

----------


## rezaTavak

http://www.midletpascal.com/download/MPInstall202.exe

یعنی این لینک کار نمیکنه؟

----------


## فرزاد دلفی باز

دوست من اشکال از اینترنت بود......

----------


## atusa_com

سلام
من یه برنامه j2me دانلود کردم که یه پکیج رو باید درونش import کرد ولی نمی دونم چطوری
یعنی نمیدونم مسیرش چی باشهلطفا یکی کمک کنه
ممنونم

----------


## rezaTavak

یعنی چی؟ یعنی شما فایل Jar را دانلود کرده اید و می خواهید اجرا کنید؟ 

اگر اینطوری هست باید در شبیه سازها اجرا کنید. منظور شما چیه میشه آدرس اون را بدهید تا 
کمک کنم

----------

